# Affordable Marinas in Miami area



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello, Sailnet!
I'm looking for a marina in the Miami area that has docks for rent/lease by the month or year with water and power dockside. I'm not planning to live aboard. Right now I'm paying about $10/month/foot at a marina just south of Annapolis, MD and hope to find something in the same range. From what I've seen on the internet so far, I'll be driving at least half an hour out of Miami to find those prices, but that's OK.
Do any of you seasoned snowbirds or South Florida sailors have any suggestions for marinas or at least where a non-millionaire can start looking?

Thanks!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

*Nothing's cheap in Miami*

Your best bet is the county run marinas but most have a waiting list. The best of these is Crandon Park marina on Key Biscayne (that's if they've finally completed the showers). The office has been a trailer for the past seven years or so and they've had absolutely no facilities. Also they charge more for non-residents.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Vasco is right nothing is cheap in the Miami area.. Plan on paying anywhere from 15-20 dollars a foot a month for a slip. I would say closer to $20 at any of the marina's. There are mooring balls that might work for you in your price range. Dinner Key Marina just put in a lot of them. 
There are private slips that are advertise behind someones house or at at condo complex. Problem with most of these are bridges, water depth and/or time to Key Biscayne Bay or the ocean.


----------

